# Blue Funnel Line



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

I am trying to locate Mike Lynskey who was at sea with me in Blue Funnel Line. We did our Masters ticket together in Liverpool in 1968 alongwith Peter Morgan and Brian Jones. We 4 travelled daily to Liverpool from Neston on the Wirral. The annual Blue Funnel reunion dinner is in Liverpool on 13th October and we are keen to rope in Mike Lynskey if we can find him. He was warden at the Riversdale college / Aulis for some time in the 80's/90's I believe. 
Has anyone any idea where he is now?? 
Tom Inglis


----------

